# SAAGA SHARKERS SCORE!!!



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

San Martian's work and dedication over the past couple years paid huge dividends in the early morning of this last Saturday in the mid-30's at PINS... I've promised not to spoil the suprise because a report is currently being written by a friend... look for pics and details to follow...

jc


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

9' 07" lemmon... released and swam away very strong... congrats to San Martian!!!!

full report from ******

http://extremecoast.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=11717

jc


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Sweeet...


----------



## Electric Mullet (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice catch guys!!


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Dustin is ruined...lol


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

kick @ss guys


----------



## northpaw (May 30, 2005)

VERY nice lemon. Congrats!


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Great catch, I guess...THE BITE IS ON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

hell yea nice fish 

also she shows breading scars on her head . so she may have a litter on the way . 
great catch team saaga that takes a team to get a fish that size on the beach .
hats off to yall .


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

can you eat that type of shark


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

if it looks good eat it .


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice fish


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 8, 2007)

They were also rewarded with some other nice sharks


----------



## madshark (May 5, 2008)

The Machine said:


> can you eat that type of shark


Hell yeah, they already have lemon flavor.


----------



## troutkilla34 (Jul 23, 2008)

nice *** catch!!!!


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

Great fish ! Good job guy's !


----------



## saltwaterslayer (Jul 25, 2008)

i would like to catch one that big


----------



## 0.C.D. ALWAYS (Jul 22, 2008)

GREAT REPORT AND HELLOFA SHARK!


----------

